# Kayaker turned Solo Skiff



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Hola buddy, I am fairly new on here to. I think you made a good choice for the money. I was about to just get a Blue Water Cat with the with a peddle drive and then they raised the price so I just got a little new skiff instead. Was very affordable. Tight Lines


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Good for you man. I started with a little Carolina Skiff and learned a lot on that boat. Welcome to the community, there’s definitely a. Lot of knowledge to be gained by the people on this forum.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Good luck with that solo skiff. You will probably want to sell it sooner than later.


----------



## B8duncan (Aug 15, 2019)

Fishmoose2000 said:


> Good luck with that solo skiff. You will probably want to sell it sooner than later.


Why’s that? You mean just from wanting to upgrade?


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

B8duncan said:


> Why’s that? You mean just from wanting to upgrade?


Correct. Really have to pick your days with them. We have one on the mothership fishing program I’m apart of and it collects dust 99% of the time.


----------



## B8duncan (Aug 15, 2019)

Yeah I can understand that but like I said I’m working with what I got and for now it gets me out on the water.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

B8duncan said:


> Yeah I can understand that but like I said I’m working with what I got and for now it gets me out on the water.


I’m not trying to put you down at all. Please don’t take what I said the wrong way..


----------



## B8duncan (Aug 15, 2019)

No not at all! I completely understand what you’re saying. It makes sense. I can’t wait till I can afford a proper skiff! What other boats do you have?


----------



## B8duncan (Aug 15, 2019)

dang! I'd kill to have a HB of any kind! one day!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

B8duncan said:


> Why’s that? You mean just from wanting to upgrade?


I have a soloskiff and go out on it all the time. I also have a Hells Bay skiff. I have no intention of selling either.


----------



## B8duncan (Aug 15, 2019)

lol I mean if I can eventually upgrade to a full sized skiff and keep the solo skiff then yeah I totally agree! I just mean upgrade in the sense that a full size skiff would allow me to take my kids out more easily.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I love my SoloSkiff, and I bought a 16' microkiff just so I could take other people out with me. I love the new boat also, but I'm keeping my SoloSkiff. I can pole it in 3" of water, and I can launch in places where the 16 footer can't launch.


----------



## B8duncan (Aug 15, 2019)

yeah I've already gotten a push pole for it and I'm working on rebuilding an older mercury 6hp I got off a trade from a guy in AL. looking forward to that 3" draft!


----------



## Donald Gaines (Aug 5, 2019)

B8duncan said:


> Native to the Destin FL area. Glad to be here and excited to soak up as much knowledge as i can from the community! Been a kayak angler for a few years now but recently made the jump to a solo skiff with an old 6hp outboard. I realize that I’ll be learning a lot of tactics and fundamentals from this community like basic motor knowledge and poling skills. I would eventually like to have a full size skiff with proper casting and poling platforms but for now I'm working with what I’ve got and loving every second of it. Just wanted to put myself out there and introduce myself.


I am new member. I have a Kaku Voodoo and an 08 custom gheenoe LT25


----------



## B8duncan (Aug 15, 2019)

I was temped to get a gheenoe! You have pictures? They’re pretty cool!


----------



## Donald Gaines (Aug 5, 2019)

B8duncan said:


> I was temped to get a gheenoe! You have pictures? They’re pretty cool!


----------



## B8duncan (Aug 15, 2019)

nice! looks great! did you add the poling platform yourself? or did gheenoe add that on as the customization?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2019)

B8duncan said:


> Native to the Destin FL area. Glad to be here and excited to soak up as much knowledge as i can from the community! Been a kayak angler for a few years now but recently made the jump to a solo skiff with an old 6hp outboard. I realize that I’ll be learning a lot of tactics and fundamentals from this community like basic motor knowledge and poling skills. I would eventually like to have a full size skiff with proper casting and poling platforms but for now I'm working with what I’ve got and loving every second of it. Just wanted to put myself out there and introduce myself.


Headin over to the "darkside"? Only kidding, welcome.


----------



## Jeffrey Clay Dankewich (Mar 1, 2018)

Have had the Soloskiff for almost 4 years and still take it out at least one a week except maybe January and February. Not that I’m a loner but love to fish by myself. Check out Soloskiff Facebook or YouTube for info


----------

